# The last of the Dam Busters as died



## littleowl (Dec 7, 2015)

R.I.P


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh yes.  I loved that movie and the REAL attempt to destroy that dam.

A brave and determined group of men.  Sure helped to win that war.


----------

